# what if someones knows my WIFI address? should i be worried?



## techi22 (Aug 14, 2019)

my friend randomly asked for my wifi address and now i am worried. i have been searching online for the same and i am kind of confused. can somebody please help me and tell me if i am in some kind of danger or something. can he smoof or hck into my phone. We both use iphone and online i can see a lot of spy apps for iphone who require wifi or mac address. please help me i need an expert advice ASAP. thank you


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

What information did you give to your friend exactly ? 'Wifi address' is kind of vague.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If it was a FRIEND why would you be worried
Did they not say why they wanted the address

Shutting the stable door after the horse has gone - comes to mind

As my colleague has just asked - to what do you refer
in other words what address did you give to this friend

On a general security basis - connected with the giving of your address = change your wifi password


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Did the ip address you gave him start with 192.168 ? If so, there no need to worry. If however you gave him an ip address you found by googling whatsmyip then there might be some trouble. But ip address alone is not enough. If he also knows what game you are running, and what browser you are running. Then you should worry.


----------



## techi22 (Aug 14, 2019)

i gave him the wifi address that comes on my phone. i guess it is also the mac address


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

We still do not know what exactly you provided or indeed as I asked what reason your friend gave for wanting it

It is very unlikely you gave the MAC Media Access Control address, as that is actually the address of the physical device and is installed on the device by the manufacturer.

Either answer the questions asked in which case further advice may be possible
AND even if you do not answer the questions - change your wifi password
OR speak to the phone service provider.

and seek their advice.


----------

